
Middle-School Dropout Codes Clever Chat Program That Foils NSA Spying (2014) - tempestn
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/new-encrypted-chat-program-thwarts-nsa-eliminating-metadata/
======
dogma1138
For those of us with adblock.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cUCyD5z...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cUCyD5zSoGkJ:www.wired.com/2014/09/new-
encrypted-chat-program-thwarts-nsa-eliminating-metadata)

Also 2014 article.

------
DyslexicAtheist
seems to work OK with uBlock

EDIT: i forgot that I also use
[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)
so it might be either uBlock or the hosts file that kills adblock in my case
not sure

------
andersen1488
"Wired puts up adblocker interstitials and immediately loses the entire HN
userbase."

